

Startup Code Learner Resources - nordicnomad82
http://www.voodooanthology.com/2012/08/startup-code-learners-resources.html

======
carlsednaoui
I'd also like to recommend <http://www.coursebacon.com> \- it's a small site I
run. Btw, any feedback would be more than welcome.

~~~
nordicnomad82
Looks good man, I especially like the tutorials. All kinds of stuff I hadn't
seen on there. I went ahead and added it to my list. Very cool.

~~~
carlsednaoui
Great, glad you liked it :)

Edit: Thanks for the link!

------
squarecat
w3schools.com is a questionable resource, at best. (The most compelling thing
they could teach is SEO...)

See: w3fools.com

~~~
nordic_nomad
Oh wow, I didn't realize they weren't affiliated with the W3C. Thanks for the
heads up.

~~~
squarecat
You were far from alone in that misconception. They quite literally bank on
it.

------
ekm2
I liked the saylor.org link so much because it offers an entire CS curriculum
in sequence,along with General Ed courses.

